# What's the best way to load pallets on a pickup?



## velvetfoot (Sep 14, 2016)

I want to pick up some pallets with my pickup with 6.5' bed.  Any ideas on how best to load?
Thanks.


----------



## Chap (Sep 14, 2016)

For getting the maximum number into the bed of the truck I have found that standing them on end to be the best method.  Doing it that way I can get 12-14 in my bed.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Sep 14, 2016)

Some guys I see going down the road have them stacked all which way. I don't know what keeps them from falling off.
Piled high and tipping to the side


----------



## red oak (Sep 14, 2016)

Yep stand them on end and drive slow!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 14, 2016)

Chap said:


> For getting the maximum number into the bed of the truck I have found that standing them on end to be the best method.  Doing it that way I can get 12-14 in my bed.



I get pallets all the time and this is exactly how I do it. 14 in my 6.5' F-150


----------



## warno (Sep 14, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> Any ideas on how best to load?
> Thanks.



Fork lift, big stack in one shot. Stack em high and throw the best one on top. Cross strap them down and go home. I have a set of 2" straps I use and things are creeking I pull them down so tight. Bit scary breaking the straps loose at home.


----------



## Jay106n (Sep 14, 2016)

On end with straps.


----------



## blades (Sep 15, 2016)

Well the pallet scroungers around here stack them at an angel to the center of the bed overhanging the rails so two stacks as high as they can toss them sometimes they even put a strap on the but not often. In that fashion they might have as many as 30+ in a short box and double that on an 8ft box ( ya grossly overloaded on ancient dilapidated pickups mostly 1/2 ton units). They will jam 20 or more on the 1/4 ton rigs as well.  When I see one of those ahead of me I find an alternative route quickly.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 15, 2016)

Well, it was really easy!  My friend has a business and he had a stack of 9 pallets that a guy operating a forklift put into my truck off the loading bay.  He pushed the pile a little with a fork so that the tailgate could be closed and also so he didn't take a header with the forklift!  I put a strap over it, diagonally.  Like I said, eazy peazy.


----------



## Insomnivore (Sep 21, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> I want to pick up some pallets with my pickup with 6.5' bed.  Any ideas on how best to load?
> Thanks.


16 in my 6½ foot bed stacked vertical. No straps needed.


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2016)

The sky's the limit!  Just know the limits of your suspension.


----------

